
Show HN: https://send.rest "API to send notifications" - nautical
https://send.rest/
======
nautical
Hello HN, I am usually working on some side projects and I saw that I always
ended up making a common "component" which will send emails/sms etc to people
on specific date & time using a template which has data from some API (eg send
report to all customers every Monday morning). Usual gateways were not helping
much in customisations (eg I cant fill the template from my API endpoint).

Hence I came up with [https://send.rest](https://send.rest), where templates
support "a JS templating language" which can be filled up with data from any
API. Scheduling comes along with the package along with an option to pick any
sender (SMS or email).

Let me know your feedback!

~~~
graystevens
A small suggestion, if I may - browsing your landing page, I found it would
occasionally jump each time your ‘typing text’ changed towards the top of the
page. You might want to set a static height on that div, or maybe just have a
permanent zero-width space at the start of the div to give it a height when
there aren’t any visible characters.

Or I suppose you could just tweak the JS so that it only runs when it is
visible, otherwise it’s paused maybe?

~~~
nautical
Thank you for the suggestion! You are right, weirdly I didn't notice. Fixed.

